# weird question



## dethnode (6 mo ago)

Sorry, not speciffically a HVAC question, but I thought you guys would be best suited to help me out here.

So I am looking at solutions to help keep kids in a dugout cool, and after watching youtube videos, had a thought.

So many of you may have seen these ice chests turned portable air coolers, with many different concept designs. Some people just blow air via a fan accros the top of the ice and out. Some people run water from the ice chest through a radiator and pull air through the radiator and then have the water return over the ice.

I was thinking more of a closed loop system. So, something like a large cooler, with a 1/2" copper tube snaking back and forth along the bottom, inlet on one side, outlet on the other. The outlet would feed out to a radiator in a separate air box to keep the ice in the cooler separate from direct air contact. The radiator would then return the water back to the intake side of a water pump, with would then feed the water to the inlet side of the snaked copper tube. 

My questions are, should I worry about the water inside the copper tube freezing (expecially if there is time where the cooler is full of ice and the water pump is turned off so there is no flow in the system) Would this be a problem and how could I prevent it? Question 2, while I know this will not cool a room, I am just looking to provide an area of relief right in front of the fan for the kids, does anyone see any huge problems with this setup. I was thinking this would work better than running air or water directly onto the ice, while perhaps not quite as cold, I would think it would help the ice last longer. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------

